# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  TomTom Multi-Sport Cardio, TomTom NV, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - TomTom NV

----------


## Airicist

A Look at the TomTom Multisport HRM GPS Watch-Gadget Lab-WIRED 

 Published on Mar 10, 2014




> Aimed at helping multisport athletes improve their training, the GPS-enabled timepiece stores running, swimming, and cycling stats all on your wrist, while also tracking heart rate.

----------

